# does therapy really work?



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

i tried therapy 2 years ago and did it for half a year. my counselor was so nice. just the actually therapy made me nervous because of sa: sitting in a room alone with another person, and telling them private things. i was too embarassed to tell her many things. also i became so self concious of my voice and things like that. should i try therapy again?


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds like you want to try again, so I would if i was you. 

Half the battle of therapy is finding a therapist you actually like/trust/get along with. They say the therapeutic relationship is THE most important factor in the treatment being successful, no matter what type of therapy it is (psychoanalytic, CBT, etc.).

Just curious, why did you stop seeing the therapist you were seeing? If you liked him/her, you could try to start up again with them.


----------



## AnxiousIaM (Jan 14, 2010)

1applehearts1 said:


> i tried therapy 2 years ago and did it for half a year. my counselor was so nice. just the actually therapy made me nervous because of sa: sitting in a room alone with another person, and telling them private things. i was too embarassed to tell her many things. also i became so self concious of my voice and things like that. should i try therapy again?


The fact that therapy itself put you out of your comfort zone was probably a good thing.

I vote yes, give it another shot!


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

If you can find a therapist that cares and gives you ideas and methods on how to improve your social anxiety then it might be worth it.


----------

